# Question on A/F Depressed Flat Cars



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

I have been collecting A/F products for a long time. Have a question on
depressed flat cars. I know there are a lot of variations on most of them.
I have the four basic ones which are:

1) 946 Erie Floodlight

2) 948 Track Cleaning Car

3) 48850 Service Car

4) 936 Pennsylvania Reel Car

Questions: Are there anymore "basic" types of depressed flats
or do I have them all?(This includes Lionel A/F also) Thanks in advance. Larry


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Check this link below, lots of pictures, I think it includes about everything Flyer ever made.


http://www.geocities.com/theupstairstrain/trains.html

Aflyer


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Aflyer said:


> Check this link below, lots of pictures, I think it includes about everything Flyer ever made.
> 
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/theupstairstrain/trains.html
> ...


Aflyer: OK tried your link and found out it is incomplete for my question.
Link does not cover Lionel A/F; anybody else know the answer to my
question? Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That link Aflyer sent is the most complete catalog of Flyer items I have seen online. I know it isn't complete, but pretty darn close. You didn't mention any 600 series flatcars. Typically, Gilbert released the 900 series rolling stock which were exact copies of the earlier 600 series rolling stock -- only difference was trucks and couplers. Your 946, 948 and 936 should have the same item in link couplers and trucks with the designations 646, 648 and 636 if you wish to complete the collection.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Another great AF info / catalog website ...

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com/index.htm

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...r-products-directory-steam-locomotives-01.htm

I know you guys have likely used this, but I'm posting it here for others who follow this way!

TJ


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> That link Aflyer sent is the most complete catalog of Flyer items I have seen online. I know it isn't complete, but pretty darn close. You didn't mention any 600 series flatcars. Typically, Gilbert released the 900 series rolling stock which were exact copies of the earlier 600 series rolling stock -- only difference was trucks and couplers. Your 946, 948 and 936 should have the same item in link couplers and trucks with the designations 646, 648 and 636 if you wish to complete the collection.


Don:

Thanks for the response. OK it seems like I got them all with the 3 above
mentioned from AC Gilbert and the one from Lionel A/F. I know there is a lot
of variation of them (Link/Knuckle and different colors) Was just interested
in the types. BTW Don: Have you ever attended a "S" Fest?? Lots of Flyer
guys there I'm sure you would know. Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have not....yet. It may be in my future though. My first impression is that these are serious S-scale railroaders who view American Flyer as nothing more than toys. But maybe it isn't as hardcore as I once thought.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

TJ - -That is a great link that I completely forgot -- nice add !!


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I have not....yet. It may be in my future though. My first impression is that these are serious S-scale railroaders who view American Flyer as nothing more than toys. But maybe it isn't as hardcore as I once thought.


Don:

Yes you will find everything there from the "pro" to the one who just started.
Lot of Parts/sets/you name it. There are A/F pieces there that have never been run and still in the original box. (Mint) And there are pieces for the operator who does not car so much for the condition. Lot of nice A/F operating sets that are nice to see. Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Guess I'll add that to my bucket list. Just added another show I just learned about and missed this past weekend -- the S Spree in Akron, OH. This one is sponsored by the Cuyahoga Valley S Gauge Association (www.cvsga.com). Here is a link to the flyer they distributed for this event....

http://www.cvsga.com/PDFS/s gauge spree flyer 2013.pdf

All sounds quite interesting as well as tons of Flyer items for sale. Best advice seems to be....bring lots of money.


----------

